# Will Joint Compound Adhere to Painted Walls?



## andr0id (Aug 4, 2018)

Bubbling is because they didn't prefill and air was behind the tape. 



Real joint compound will stick OK to most matte or even semi-gloss finishes. Don't know about glossy, never tried it.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 23, 2018)

Drywall mud will stick to anything, except glass, and some plastics. The fact that your tape blistered does not necessarily mean bubbles were under it( though likely), that repair is common on old tape jobs.

Throw away the mesh. Mesh is 50/50 at best, and is designed to be used in a commercial system with fast set compounds. Use paper tape.

On paint, your second coat will bubble up. I haven't found a solution. Just use it with confidence. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never had any issues with j/c adhering to paint. If the paint has a sheen I'll give it a quick scuff sand first.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I have seen joint compound stick like Krazy Glue to a 
freshly washed and waxed car door !!!
(this "test" was attributed to a two year old that got his grubby
little fingers in the bucket) - the "mud finger paint" project
wasn't noticed until a couple of days later - and was a real BEAR
to remove !!!! so yes, DWC will stick to a house wall that has been painted.
washing, sanding and scuffing the surface would ensure good adhesion.

like T.Carpenter said: Just use it with confidence. 

.

.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 23, 2018)

I knew a drywall finisher who used it in lieu of bondo on a dented up old car he repainted and sold. I would imagine it cracked out eventually, but wow!

I used it to smooth out some welds on a custom Tube bumper I built for my truck. Sold the truck 10 years later - most of the mud was still on there.

I've taped over paneling, Carr siding, OSB, T-111, wallpaper... Stuff sticks! 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

I am not a big fan of Joint Compound & were it is used in SOME CASES.
When used a per written data it preforms very well. I have also used it in places where it was NOT designed to be used example in 1997 I did mix Joint Compound with another plastering product which very much enhanced the Joint Compound & its performance this mixture was applied to a shed with exterior siding unpainted this sample was left exposed to all weather for the pasted 21 years to this day it is still there with very little damage. Now don't even ask what I mixed with it but I can tell you that it is a very commend product used in the plastering trade & I still use this mixture to this date with outstanding results to repair interior Plaster & drywall that has been damaged.


----------



## Paultergeist (Oct 13, 2014)

All,
I very much appreciate the replies to my inquiry. It sounds like I can safely count on the joint compound adhering to the portions of the (existing) drywall which are painted. My plan is to first hit those painted ares with some course sandpaper to scuff them up a bit, then go ahead with the taping / mudding. My fingers are crossed.

Thanks again,

Paul


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sand the crud out of it. The air bubbles on the second coat won't be so bad. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> I knew a drywall finisher who used it in lieu of bondo on a dented up old car he repainted and sold. I would imagine it cracked out eventually, but wow!



I worked with a painter that had a rust bucket he 'repaired' with durabond. It seemed to do ok. I suspect the drywall finisher mentioned used a setting compound and not regular joint compound as it is water soluble.


----------

